# Liquid soap too thick



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

I've been on the forum for years, but I'm new at soapmaking. 
I made a batch of liquid soap that was exceptional, completely clear, no lumps etc. I decided to make a bit larger batch, maybe 30% larger, and added about 8% coconut oil. The rest was the same, but I've now got the thickest batch I've ever seen, even after adding 200% more water than the recipe calls for!
It's also very "creamy" looking, and I even added more lye to try and clarify it, my reasoning being that not all the oils are saponified, and I can always neutralize extra lye with Borax later.
Still thick as taffy, still looks like lotion almost.
Thoughts? Can it be saved? The oils were 45% canola, 37% olive, and 8% coconut, no scents, and I'm using potassium hydroxide crystals.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Recommended dilution rate 3:1 for Castile soap. I am assuming since canola is a soft oil, it would be the same dilution rate. Here is a link with dilution rates:

http://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/How_to_Make_Natural_Liquid_Soap_s/367.htm


----------

